# Favorite/Greatest Albums Ever



## Viva (Dec 31, 2009)

What do you consider the greatest/your favorite album(s) of all time?



For me, its:

American Idiot, Green Day
From Under The Cork Tree, Fall Out Boy (I can't believe I left this out >.<)
All of Led Zeps albums
Thriller, Michael Jackson
The Arcade, Hyper Crush


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi I'm DarkNoctus dominating this thread!


Agalloch - Ashes Against The Grain
Agalloch - The Mantle
Altar of Plagues - White Tomb
Anathema - Alternative 4
Bathory - Hammerheart
Blut Aus Nord - The Work Which Transforms God
Burzum - Filosofem
Chthonic - Seediq Bale
Coldworld - MelancholieÂ²
Darkspace - Darkspace III
The Decemberists - The Hazards of Love
EF - Give Me Beauty...Or Give Me Death!
Elffor - Unblessed Woods
Empyrium - Songs of Moors and Misty Fields
Ensiferum - Ensiferum
Equilibrium - Sagas
Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place
Fairyland - Of Wars In Oshyria
Falkenbach - Heralding: The Fireblade
Falkenbach - Ok Nefna Tysvar Ty
Finntroll - Nattfodd
God Is An Astronaut - All Is Violent All Is Bright
God Is An Astronaut - God Is An Astronaut
Gorgoroth - Pentagram
Manegarm - Vargstenen
Manegarm - Nattvasen
Moonsorrow - Verisakeet
Moonsorrow - V: Havitetty
Moonsorrow - Voimasta Ja Kunniasta
Nazgul - De Expugnatione Elfmuth
Necrophobic - Hrimthursum
Nightwish - Oceanborn
Nokturnal Mortom - Goat Horns
Novembers Doom - The Pale Haunt Departure
Oakenshield - Gylfaginning
October Falls - Marras
October Falls - The Womb of Primordial Nature
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Rosetta - Wake Lift
Shape of Despair - Shades of...
Skyforger - Thunderforge
Sleepmakeswaves - In Today Already Walks Tomorrow
Suidakra - Crogacht
Summoning - Oath Bound
Summoning - Stronghold
Summoning - Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame
Summoning - Dol Goldur
Sun Of The Blind - Skullreader
Sunlight Ascending - All The Memories All At Once
Sunn O))) - Monoliths and Dimensions
Sunn O))) - Black One
Taake - Doedskvad
Unexpect - In A Flesh Aquarium
Vader - Impressions In Blood
Velvet Cacoon - GeneviÃ¨ve
Vinterriket - Der Letzte Winter - Der Ewigkeit Entgegen
W.A.S.P. - The Crimson Idol
Wardruna - Runaljod - Gap Var Ginnunga
Windir - 1184
Windir - Arntor
Wolven Ancestry - Silence of the Boreal
Wolves In The Throne Room - Two Hunters
Zuriaake - Afterimage of Autumn


----------



## Stawks (Dec 31, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hi I'm DarkNoctus dominating this thread!
> 
> 
> *wankwankwankwank*



'Favourite,' Darkie. Not 'every.'

Lincoln by They Might Be Giants
Who Will Cut Our Hair When We're Gone by the Unicorns
You're a Woman, I'm a Machine by DFA1979
The Lonesome Crowded West by Modest Mouse

and Doolittle. Obv.


----------



## Hir (Dec 31, 2009)

Stawks said:


> 'Favourite,' Darkie. Not 'every.'


That isn't even 10% of my collection, I can't choose between those albums.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 31, 2009)

That's quite a list, your favourites comes close to how many CDs I have total... 

Anata - The Conductor's Departure
Angra - Temple of Shadows
Artillery - By Inheritance
Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Atheist - Elements
Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Death - The Sound of Perseverance
Death - Leprosy
Death - Symbolic
December Wolves - Completely Dehumanized
Fates Warning - No Exit
Heathen - Breaking the Silence
Hibria - Defying the Rules
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness
Intruder - Psycho Savant
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Sodom - Persecution Mania


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not much of a music buff, so my collection is small and a number of my favorites are fairly recent.

*Trans-Siberian Orchestra*
-Beethoven's Last Night
-Night Castle
-Christmas Eve and Other Stories

*E.S. Posthumus*
-Cartographer
-Unearthed

*Rhapsody of Fire*
-Symphony of Enchanted Lands
-Symphony of Enchanted Lands, vol II
-Triumph or Agony
-Dawn of Victory
-Legendary Tales

*Sonata Arctica*
-Reckoning Night
-Silence

Of course those are my top favorite albums (I have others from those artists) and I'm not even mentioning movie/game/TV soundtracks, but that's the general gist.


----------



## Takun (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pixies*
Surfer Rosa
Doolittle 

*Modest Mouse*
Long Drive
Lonesome Crowded West
Moon and Antarctica
Building Nothing Out of Something

*Radiohead*
Amnesiac
OK Computer
In Rainbows

*Neutral Milk Hotel*
In the Aeroplane Over the Sea

*Joy Division*
Unknown Pleasures
Closure

*The Flaming Lips*
Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots
The Soft Bulletin
Embryonic  

*At the Drive-In*
Relationship of Command

*Dinosaur Jr*
Dinosaur

*Animal Collective*
Strawberry Jam

*The Cure*
Disintegration
Pornography
Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me

*Interpol*
Turn On the Bright Lights

*Weezer*
Blue
Pinkerton

*Portishead*
Dummy
Third

*Massive Attack*
Blue Lines
Mezzanine 

*Wilco*
Yankee Hotel Foxtrot

*Rural Alberta Advantage*
Hometowns

*fun.*
Aim and Ignite

*The Strokes*
Is This It?
Room on Fire

*The Smiths*
The Queen Is Dead



Yep I think I'll stop thereeeee


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yep I think I'll stop thereeeee



oh why
i bet if you keep going the bends will wriggle their way up to my throat

ill just say the james chance and the contortions box set
the john-alan lomax 80000000 record collection
the construKction of light
the james brown/residents tribute album
and weasels ripped my flesh

and im done
see
no need to be gay about it
jesus


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 31, 2009)

Creed-Weathered


----------



## Takun (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh why
> i bet if you keep going the bends will wriggle their way up to my throat
> 
> ill just say the james chance and the contortions box set
> ...



lolwutafag


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

Dripping - Disintegration Of Thought Patterns During A Synthetic Mind Traveling Bliss
Blood Axis - The Gospel Of Inhumanity
OutKast - Stankonia
Choking Victim - No Gods / No Managers
Lizzy Mercier Descloux - Mambo Nassau


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> lolwutafag



oh no
what have i done
because



			
				LB said:
			
		

> Lizzy Mercier Descloux - Mambo Nassau



yessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Takun (Dec 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Dripping - Disintegration Of Thought Patterns During A Synthetic Mind Traveling Bliss
> Blood Axis - The Gospel Of Inhumanity
> OutKast - Stankonia
> Choking Victim - No Gods / No Managers
> Lizzy Mercier Descloux - Mambo Nassau



Favorite Stankonia track?



jellyhurwit said:


> oh no
> what have i done
> because
> 
> ...



Iunno


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> yessssssssssssssssssss



It's got that really good bass sound that I like and can't seem to find



Takumi_L said:


> Favorite Stankonia track?



Snappin' & Trappin'


attempted murder dick/for ways i choke chicks indeed killer mike

i mean "mike bigga"


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Iunno



well
like
duh

but i wrote it mostly for me


----------



## torachi (Dec 31, 2009)

gang starr - daily operations
aesop rock - labor days
atmosphere - god loves ugly
non-phixion - the future is now
mr. lif - i, phantom
green day - insomniac/american idiot


----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hi I'm DarkNoctus dominating this thread!
> 
> 
> Agalloch - Ashes Against The Grain
> ...


 
Holy fuck man! If you can't decide between these, I'm scared to see how big your music collection really is


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

adog said:


> Holy fuck man! If you can't decide between these, I'm scared to see how big your music collection really is


Around 70GB now.

Just downloaded a new candidate for a favourite. Alcest - Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde. Hooooly shiiit thiisss isss goooddlllyyyyyy!


----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Around 70GB now.
> 
> Just downloaded a new candidate for a favourite. Alcest - Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde. Hooooly shiiit thiisss isss goooddlllyyyyyy!


 
Please tell me you have limewire or something, unless you are rich or have a job that requires this much music. 70GB of music is about $18,800 O_O.


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

adog said:


> Please tell me you have limewire or something, unless you are rich or have a job that requires this much music. 70GB of music is about $18,800 O_O.


I use What.CD and other torrent websites.


----------



## Nothing (Jan 1, 2010)

AFX - Analord series; Analogue Bubblebath 5

Aphex Twin - RDJ; SAW Vol. II

Autechre - Garbage; Anvil Vapre; LP5

William Basinski - Variations: A Movement in Chrome Primitive; Melancholia

Biosphere - Cirque; Substrata

Boards of Canada - Music Has the Right to Children; In A Beautiful Place Out in the Country; Hi Scores; 

Brian Eno - Apollo; On Land; Music for Films; Plateaux of Mirror; Before and After Science

The Tuss - Rushup Edge


----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh I just found another three

Now 4, Now 12, and Now 20.  They might be compilation albums, but they were my favorite albums for a long time after they came out.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Black Sabbath-named album
Black Sabbath- Paranoid album
Ozzy Osbourne- 1st Single album
Ozzy Osbourne- Bark at the Moon
Ozzy Osbourne- The Essentials album
Metallica- Black album
Metallica- Master of Puppets
Metallica- Death Magnetic
Metallica- Fuel
Marylin Manson- Anti-Christ Superstar
Disturbed- Down With The Sickness
Black Sabbath- Dio Years
Black Sabbath and Dio- Heaven and Hell
Rob Zombie- Hellbilly Deluxe
Rob Zombie- Educated Horses
The 69 Eyes- The Greatest album
Dolls of Pain- Dec[a]dance
Kruezweg Ost- Elderost
Slipknot- All Hope is Gone
Dark Funeral- Volbiscum Satanas


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Coheed and Cambria
- Second Stage Turbine Blade
- Secrets of Silent Earth: 3

Bouncing Souls
- Anchors Aweigh
- How I Spent My Summer Vacation
- The Gold Album

Dropkick Murphys
- Sing It Loud
- The Warrior's Code

Flogging Molly
- Swagger

G. Love and Special Sauce
- Greatest Hits

311
- Don't Tread On Me

Jay-Z
-Blueprint 3

Dr. Dre
- The Chronic

Ice Cube
- Predator

Method Man & Red Man
- Blackout

P.O.S.
- Audition
- Never Better

Atmosphere
- When Life Gives You Lemons, You Paint That Shit Gold


----------



## Takun (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Around 70GB now.
> 
> Just downloaded a new candidate for a favourite. Alcest - Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde. Hooooly shiiit thiisss isss goooddlllyyyyyy!



I just listened to that again today.  I didn't even think of Alcest.  I lost it on my old harddrive, but I put it on today and mellowed the fuck out.


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I just listened to that again today.  I didn't even think of Alcest.  I lost it on my old harddrive, but I put it on today and mellowed the fuck out.


It's beautifully melancholic.


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 1, 2010)

Alcest became one of my favorites after only 1 song.  Even the mighty Cynic didn't woo me so fast.


----------



## Viva (Jan 1, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Black Sabbath-named album
> Black Sabbath- Paranoid album
> Ozzy Osbourne- 1st Single album
> Ozzy Osbourne- Bark at the Moon
> ...


 
I like you


----------



## Altamont (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a Few of My Faves:
10,000 Days - Tool
Toxicity - System of a Down
inter.funda.stifle - Fair to Midland
The Wall - Pink Floyd
Broken Bride - Ludo
Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge - My Chemical Romance
The Fountain Original Soundtrack - Clint Mansell
F#A#(Infinity) - Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Mer De Noms - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 2, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> G. Love and Special Sauce
> - Greatest Hits



How did I know


I just did


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's see, it's hard to choose favorites, but what the hell: 

The Wall - Pink Floyd
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Sandwich - Psychostick
Self-Titled - Presidents of the United States of America
Kill Em' All - Metallica
Operation: Mindcrime - Queensryche
Dethalbum - Dethklok
Man's Myth - Twiztid
The Riddle Box - ICP
Bizzar/ Bizaar - ICP
Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy - Mindless Self Indulgence

...aaaaand so on. What can I say, I like variety.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> How did I know
> 
> 
> I just did



I like cold beverages.  Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------

